# I'll Have a Tank-tini Please



## daer0n (May 20, 2007)

Owning a couple of cute tank tops is a Spring must. It's so easy to throw one on over a pair of jeans for a laid-back look. There are tons of basic kinds out there, but why not spice your tank up with some fun designs and details? Life &amp; Style suggests layering two different length tank tops for a unique look, a la Cameron Diaz. Although Cam layers two white tanks, I'd wear a basic tank underneath one that is adorned with a pattern!





To see some more fun tanks, 




C&amp;C California Peace Tank, on sale for $30 (originally $48).




Foil Sequin Deep Armhole Tank, $28.


----------



## Ashley (May 21, 2007)

I love layering! I don't like the deep armhole tanks though.


----------



## Aprill (May 21, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## MindySue (May 21, 2007)

i dont really like tanks by themselves, i feel naked

but theyre a must have for bed and under things


----------



## chocobon (May 21, 2007)

The layering look is pretty!!


----------



## flychick767 (May 21, 2007)

Layering shows your individual fashion taste


----------



## Nox (May 21, 2007)

I like tank tops, but it is not something I wear out that often by itself during the daytime. I think the key is finding a good fit and color. Too tight or too loose and it can have you looking sloppy or unkempt.


----------



## bluebird26 (May 21, 2007)

I only like tanks to layer


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 21, 2007)

Cute! I like C&amp;C California's styles.


----------



## Tina Marie (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chocobon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The layering look is pretty!! I agreee! I just got into it and it looks lovely! Thanks for posting


----------



## Saje (May 22, 2007)

I have tons of them. I love em.


----------



## magosienne (May 22, 2007)

i love them ! wish i didn't have acne to hide...


----------



## michal_cohen (May 22, 2007)

thos are so cute

thanks for posting


----------



## farris2 (May 23, 2007)

cute...and I will buy some when I lose more weight


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

t4p


----------

